# like specimen arrowheads in the museum of some ancient war department



## Schlabberlatz

Eine satirische Geschichte von Edward Page Mitchell, erstmals erschienen im April 1875. Wissenschaftler des British Museum entziffern Keilschrifttafeln, auf denen die wahre Geschichte der Sintflut nachzulesen ist.


> It is not many years since the learned Witte declared that these sphenographic characters, arranged so neatly upon the slabs of gray alabaster, or the carefully prepared surface of clay--*like specimen arrowheads in the museum of some ancient war department*--were entirely without alphabetic significance, mere whimsical ornaments, or perhaps the trail of worms!
> The Story of the Deluge by Edward Page Mitchell





> Vor nicht allzu vielen Jahren hat der gelehrte Witte noch erklärt, dass diese Schriftzeichen, die sich in so großer Regelmäßigkeit auf den Alabasterplatten aufgereiht finden, oder auf der sorgfältig vorbehandelten Oberfläche von Tontafeln – *so wie mustergültige Exemplare von Pfeilspitzen im Museum eines altehrwürdigen Kriegsministeriums* – keinerlei alphabetische Bedeutung hätten; dass es sich dabei vielmehr nur um drollige Verzierungen handele, oder vielleicht um Kriechspuren von Würmern!


Ob das wohl stimmt? Die Keilschriftzeichen ähneln in ihrer Form Pfeilspitzen … sie sind auf den Platten so aufgereiht wie die Pfeilspitzen in einem Museum nebeneinander (und untereinander) arrangiert sind. Oder?

Das größere Rätsel ist glaube ich "the museum of some ancient war department". Soll das vielleicht heißen: "the department of Ancient Wars in a museum"? 

Oder gilt doch "ancient [war department]" statt "[ancient war] department"? D. h.: Geht es doch um ein Kriegsministerium?

Oder um noch etwas anderes?



Ich füge noch ein paar ›@‹s hinzu, @Edinburgher , @Minnesota Guy , @Kajjo , @Frieder , @ayuda? , @Hutschi , aber ich freue mich, wenn auch andere antworten  und nicht nur „die üblichen Verdächtigen“.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich würde besser finden: _whimsical = seltsam  -- "Drollig" _ist irgendwie überinterpretiert und passt hier nicht sonderlich gut.

Woher nimmst du "mustergültig"? "Specimen" = Ausstellungsstücke ... kann man hier aber weglassen.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Die Keilschriftzeichen ähneln in ihrer Form Pfeilspitzen


So denkt er sich das wohl, ja. Ich würde daher auch "Keilschriftzeichen" übersetzen im ersten Satz. Sonst fehlt doch der entscheidende Hinweis für den Leser.

_Vor nicht allzu vielen Jahren hat der gelehrte Witte noch erklärt, dass diese Keilschriftzeichen, säuberlich aufgereiht auf Alabasterplatten oder auf sorgfältig vorbehandelten Tontafeln – ähnlich wie Pfeilspitzen in einem Museum für antike Kriegskunst – keinerlei alphabetische Bedeutung hätten; dass es sich dabei vielmehr nur um wunderliche Verzierungen handele oder vielleicht gar um Kriechspuren von Würmern!_



Schlabberlatz said:


> Geht es doch um ein Kriegsministerium?


Diese Teil ist mir auch nicht klar. Erheblich mehr Sinn würde doch wohl ergeben, dass es ein Museum ist mit einer Abteilung für antike Kriegskunst. Denn selbst vergleichsweise alte Kriegsministerien stellen doch eher wenige Pfeilspitzen aus, oder? Na ja, in den USA vielleicht... wer weiß. Zumindest für europäische Leser ergäbe das Museum mehr Sinn...


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 


Kajjo said:


> _whimsical = seltsam -- "Drollig" _ist irgendwie überinterpretiert und passt hier nicht sonderlich gut.


Aber ob ›seltsam‹ passt? Dann hätte Mitchell doch eigentlich ›strange‹, ›odd‹ oder etwas ähnliches genommen seltsam - Wörterbuch Deutsch-Englisch - WordReference.com
(Aber ›wunderlich‹ ist eine Überlegung wert.)


Kajjo said:


> Woher nimmst du "mustergültig"? "Specimen" = Ausstellungsstücke ... kann man hier aber weglassen.


Das allerdings ist ein sehr bedenkenswerter Vorschlag!


Kajjo said:


> So denkt er sich das wohl, ja. Ich würde daher auch "Keilschriftzeichen" übersetzen im ersten Satz. Sonst fehlt doch der entscheidende Hinweis für den Leser.


Keine Sorge, es wird vorher ständig erwähnt, dass es um Keilschrift geht, das ist an dieser Stelle also sowieso klar. Ich wollte eine Wortwiederholung vermeiden. Ich schaue mir das ganze aber noch mal an, vielleicht kann ich es ein wenig umbauen, so dass an der fraglichen Stelle doch die Keilschrift genannt wird (und das ohne Wortwiederholung).


Kajjo said:


> säuberlich aufgereiht


Ja, sehr gut!


----------



## Frank78

Schlabberlatz said:


> Das größere Rätsel ist glaube ich "the museum of some ancient war department". Soll das vielleicht heißen: "the department of Ancient Wars in a museum"?
> 
> Oder gilt doch "ancient [war department]" statt "[ancient war] department"? D. h.: Geht es doch um ein Kriegsministerium?



Es geht, meiner Meinung nach, schon eindeutig um die Abteilung im Museum, die sich mit Kriegsführung in der Antike beschäftigt.

Ministerien sind eine Erfindung der Neuzeit.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 



Frank78 said:


> eindeutig


Es könnte aber eindeutiger formuliert sein  … m. a. W.: ich fürchte, dass es nicht so eindeutig ist. Ich hoffe, die Muttersprachler melden sich noch


----------



## elroy

"The _ancient war department _of some _museum_" would make significantly more sense!


----------



## Frieder

Es sind noch nicht viele Jahre vergangen, seit der versierte Witte verkündete, dass diese Keilschriftzeichen, die so säuberlich auf grauen alabasternen Tafeln oder auf sorgfältig vorbehandelten Tonoberflächen angeordnet sind -- wie Pfeilspitzen in der Ausstellung eines Museums für antike Kriegskunst -- ohne jegliche alphabetische Bedeutung seien, sondern vielmehr wunderliche Ornamente, oder sogar Wurmspuren.

"in the museum of some ancient war department" könnte man vielleicht auch so parsen: "in the [museum of some ancient war] department", das heißt „in der Abteilung eines Museums für irgendeinen uralten Krieg” – das müsste man natürlich dann noch anders formulieren.


----------



## Edinburgher

elroy said:


> "The _ancient war department _of some _museum_" would make significantly more sense!


It would certainly make sense, but it isn't what the author wrote, so unless there is reason to believe that he made a mistake, we should proceed on the basis that he meant what he wrote.
Es handelt sich "eindeutig" um eine (fiktive) Museumsausstellung innerhalb eines Verteidigungsministeriums.  

Und was "whimsical" betrifft, würde ich sagen, dass es weniger drollig/witzig/humorvoll bedeutet, sondern dass es sich um Verzierungen handelt, die, anstatt dass sie etwas mit der Sache zu tun haben, einfach frei nach Schnauze verwendet wurden, nur damit es ein bisschen schön aussieht.  Vielleicht passt "willkürlich".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Dank an euch alle! 



Edinburgher said:


> Es handelt sich "eindeutig" um eine (fiktive) Museumsausstellung innerhalb eines Verteidigungsministeriums.


Ja, dann ist es klar.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch ein wenig an den Details feilen.

Was passt wohl bei "ancient"? ›altehrwürdig‹? ›ehemalig‹? Oder ›uralt‹ (vgl. Frieders Beitrag)?


Edinburgher said:


> Und was "whimsical" betrifft, würde ich sagen, dass es weniger drollig/witzig/humorvoll bedeutet, sondern dass es sich um Verzierungen handelt, die, anstatt dass sie etwas mit der Sache zu tun haben, einfach frei nach Schnauze verwendet wurden, nur damit es ein bisschen schön aussieht. Vielleicht passt "willkürlich".


Da muss ich noch mal nachdenken. ›improvisiert‹?? ›beliebig‹? ›hingeworfen‹?? ›schrullig‹? ›kapriziös‹??


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Was passt wohl bei "ancient"?


Ancient bedeutet eigentlich "antik" wie "das Altertum betreffend". Ich denke, "altehrwürdig" geht am Sinn vorbei.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Da muss ich noch mal nachdenken. ›improvisiert‹?? ›beliebig‹? ›hingeworfen‹?? ›schrullig‹? ›kapriziös‹??


Wie wäre es mit "phantasievollen Verzierungen"? Den Vorschlag "willkürlich" fand ich auch nicht schlecht, "beliebig" ist dicht dran.

Ich finde "schrullig, drollig, kapriziös" passt hier gar nicht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 



Kajjo said:


> Ancient bedeutet eigentlich "antik" wie "das Altertum betreffend". Ich denke, "altehrwürdig" geht am Sinn vorbei.





> WordReference Random House Unabridged Dictionary of American English © 2017
> an•cient1  _(ān*′*shənt),_ adj.
> 
> Ancient Historyof or in time long past, esp. before the end of the Western Roman Empire a.d. 476:ancient history.
> dating from a remote period;
> of great age:ancient rocks; ancient trees.
> very old;
> aged:an ancient folk tale.
> being old in wisdom and experience;
> venerable.
> old-fashioned or antique.
> ancient - WordReference.com Dictionary of English


Gut, also nicht Bedeutung 4. Aber Bed. 1 scheint mir auch nicht zu passen. Bleiben noch 2, 3 und 5. ›uralt‹ sollte gehen, glaube ich.


Kajjo said:


> Wie wäre es mit "phantasievollen Verzierungen"? Den Vorschlag "willkürlich" fand ich auch nicht schlecht, "beliebig" ist dicht dran.
> 
> Ich finde "schrullig, drollig, kapriziös" passt hier gar nicht.





> Collins Concise English Dictionary © HarperCollins Publishers::
> 
> *whimsical* /ˈwɪmzɪkəl/ adj
> 
> spontaneously fanciful or playful
> given to whims; capricious
> quaint, unusual, or fantastic
> whimsical - WordReference.com Dictionary of English


Vielleicht ginge ›phantastisch‹ (Bed. 3) statt ›phantasievoll‹? ›schrullig‹ scheint mir auch nicht ganz unpassend zu sein, wenn man sich die Definitionen von ›whimsical‹ anschaut. Noch mal nachdenken …


----------



## elroy

Edinburgher said:


> unless there is reason to believe that he made a mistake


 He's human?   That, and the fact that the version with the nouns switched makes *infinitely* more sense.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> He's human?   That, and the fact that the version with the nouns switched makes *infinitely* more sense.


Puh, ist es dann vielleicht doch nicht eindeutig? 

Es könnte ein Fehler des Setzers vorliegen, auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür nicht sehr hoch ist. Jedenfalls wurde die Geschichte zu Lebzeiten Mitchells wohl nur einmal abgedruckt, und zwar in einer Tageszeitung, wo in der Eile vielleicht … ??

(Teilweise wurden die Geschichten aus der _New York Sun_ von anderen Tageszeitungen übernommen, aber in Buchform sind sie wohl alle erst weit nach Mitchells Tod herausgebracht worden.)

The sun. (New York [N.Y.]) 1833-1916, April 29, 1875, Image 2


----------



## elroy

"The museum of some ... department" makes little sense to me, for two reasons:

1.) "Department" is underspecified.  The phrase leaves me wondering "department of what?".
2.) How many departments (whatever they are departments _of_) have museums within them???


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> the version with the nouns switched makes *infinitely* more sense.


I agree.

A "ministry for defense" might in old fashioned terms be called "war department". But "ancient war department" makes no sense at all if a ministry in meant.

An "ancient war departmern of a museum" make sense to me. Of course, a museum can have different departments, on of them focused on ancient war.

I still favor my translation in #2: _in einem Museum für antike Kriegskunst_


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 



elroy said:


> 1.) "Department" is underspecified. The phrase leaves me wondering "department of what?".


Reicht denn die Spezifizierung ›*war* department‹ nicht?





> WordReference Random House Unabridged Dictionary of American English © 2017
> War*′* Depart′ment, [U.S. Hist.]
> 
> American Historythe department of the federal government that, from 1789 until 1947, was responsible for defense and the military establishment: in 1947 it became the Department of the Army, which became part of the Department of Defense when it was established in 1949.
> war department - WordReference.com Dictionary of English





Kajjo said:


> But "ancient war department" makes no sense at all if a ministry in meant.


Magst recht haben, aber „uraltes Kriegsministerium“ ist doch kein völlig sinnfreier Ausdruck, oder?


----------



## elroy

Schlabberlatz said:


> Reicht denn die Spezifizierung ›*war* department‹ nicht?


 Finde ich nicht.

Der Eintrag, den Du zitierst, ist für "*W*ar *D*epartment", also großgeschrieben, d.h. es handelt sich um ein konkretes "department". In Deinem Satz steht aber "_some_ ancient war department".


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Magst recht haben, aber „uraltes Kriegsministerium“ ist doch kein völlig sinnfreier Ausdruck, oder?


Na ja, mit "uralt" für"ancient" vielleicht....? Aber mal ehrlich, erst ist das Kriegsministerium uralt und dann hat es noch ein Museum mit noch älteren Artefakten? Ne, das ist nicht sonderlich sinnvoll.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 


elroy said:


> Der Eintrag, den Du zitierst, ist für "*W*ar *D*epartment", also großgeschrieben, d.h. es handelt sich um ein konkretes "department". In Deinem Satz steht aber "_some_ ancient war department".


Da könnte was dran sein! Andererseits wäre es doch möglich, dass Mitchell das Kriegsministerium irgendeines anderen Landes, nicht das der U.S.A., meint?


Kajjo said:


> Na ja, mit "uralt" für"ancient" vielleicht....? Aber mal ehrlich, erst ist das Kriegsministerium uralt und dann hat es noch ein Museum mit noch älteren Artefakten? Ne, das ist nicht sonderlich sinnvoll.


Ja, leider ist das ganze irgendwie rätselhaft. Vielleicht hilft wieder mal nur eine Fußnote. So habe ich es bei "Back From That Bourne" gemacht, vgl. hier:
exploited the mysteries beyond the grave
(D. h., ich hatte mich für ›explored‹ entschieden, aber natürlich noch eine Fußnote hinzugefügt.)


----------



## elroy

Schlabberlatz said:


> Andererseits wäre es doch möglich, dass Mitchell das Kriegsministerium irgendeines anderen Landes, nicht das der U.S.A., meint?


 Soweit ich weiß wird der Begriff "department" in bezug auf kein anderes Land als die USA mit der Bedeutung Ministerium verwendet, sonst sagt man "ministry".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 


elroy said:


> Soweit ich weiß wird der Begriff "department" in bezug auf kein anderes Land als die USA mit der Bedeutung Ministerium verwendet, sonst sagt man "ministry".


Sehr richtig, aber da die Geschichte für eine U.S.-Zeitung gedacht war und aus dem Jahr 1875 stammt, wo das u.s.-amerikanische Kriegsministerium tatsächlich noch so hieß: könnte M. sich nicht gedacht haben „Ich schreibe da einfach 'some… war department' hin, die Leser werden dann wissen, dass ein Kriegsministerium gemeint ist“?


----------



## elroy

Ich finde, dass auch in den USA bzw. bei einem US-amerikanischen Publikum der Kontext die Bedeutung Ministerium eindeutig nahelegen müsste, um "department" mit dieser Bedeutung überhaupt verwenden zu können. Hier steht nichts, was auf Regierung o.ä. hindeutet.

Ich frage mich, ob sich mittlerweile ein English-Only-Thread nicht anbieten würde? Denn es geht, so wie es aussieht, weniger um die Übersetzung ins Deutsche und eher um die Bedeutung im Ausgangstext.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> Ich frage mich, ob sich mittlerweile ein English-Only-Thread nicht anbieten würde?


Mal schauen, ob interessante Antworten kommen 
the museum of some ancient war department
Manchmal hat man aber im English Only-Forum leider Pech und die Threads wandern recht schnell nach unten; dann kommen nicht so viele Antworten.


----------



## elroy

I'm inclined to agree with the English-Only responses.  I think "some ancient" would need to be interpreted as a deliberately fantastical description.  In German, you might need something like "*eine Art *altertümliches Kriegsministerium" - if that rhetorical device works in German.  

Another example in English would be something like "some type of fourteenth-century smartphone."  Would that work in German ("eine Art Smartphone aus dem 14. Jahrhundert")?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 

Ja, dann hat es sich doch gelohnt, auch im E. O. Forum zu fragen.


elroy said:


> Another example in English would be something like "some type of fourteenth-century smartphone." Would that work in German ("eine Art Smartphone aus dem 14. Jahrhundert")?


Ja, das müsste gehen.


elroy said:


> In German, you might need something like "*eine Art *altertümliches Kriegsministerium" - if that rhetorical device works in German.


Vielleicht auch: „*so* eine Art“, „so etwas wie“. Aber es dürfte schwer sein, das so in den Satz einzubauen, dass es sich einigermaßen akzeptabel anhört. Warum nicht ›(irgend)ein‹?


> Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch © WordReference.com 2012:
> *some* [sʌm; səm]
> I adj
> 1. (vor Substantiven) (irgend)ein:
> some day eines Tages;
> some day (or other), some time irgendwann (einmal), mal
> some - Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch - WordReference.com


›ancient‹ müsste man wahrscheinlich doch mit ›antik‹ oder ›vorzeitlich‹ wiedergeben.

„… – wie eine Sammlung von Pfeilspitzen im Museum eines vorzeitlichen Kriegsministeriums – …“
könnte funktionieren.


----------

